# Creating filled rhinestone template designs in Photoshop or Illustrator possible? (CS5-Mac)



## djwirk (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi their, just trying to make some rhinestone templates for my wife, not doing anything commercial so hoping to use the software I have available and not having to buy anything extra. 
I'm on a Mac and have Adobe CS5, seems like most people are using Corel Draw or a dedicated software program to lay out templates, I've managed to created a 5mm brush and can make outlines in photoshop or line text, but is their a way to fill a shape without tracing a path and constantly modifying it smaller, smaller, etc. in my software?

If not, is their a cheap(ish) Mac-friendly solution, or should I just do the design work and then try to outsource the templates?

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can offfer!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Do the design work and outsource the template making.


----------



## djwirk (Jul 29, 2010)

Got any links? Also, approx what would they run? Thanks again!


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> Do the design work and outsource the template making.


Do you have any idea how much template making would run? (ballpark)


----------

